
5 Creative Ways to Protect Your Bike from Theft - Audiophilip
http://www.welovecycling.com/blog/131948/5-creative-ways-to-protect-your-bike-from-theft/
======
znpy
Step 0: Get a folding bike.

Step 1: Be an adult and carry it around with you. Might feel strange at first,
but eventually people will get used to it and will stop asking questions.

Step 2: Live happily.

